# Walther P99 trigger actions



## patcrotty (Nov 30, 2006)

Firing the Walther P99: trigger action questions, please respond.

1. P99 QA: gun is loaded, round in chamber, cocked. Pull trigger: gun fires, spent case ejected, round in chamber, cocked. Pull trigger again: gun fires, spent case ejected, round in chamber, cocked.
Is the first trigger pull the same as the second?

2. P99 QA: gun is loaded, round in chamber, cocked. Depress de-cocking device. Gun is now not cocked: gun cannot be fired. Now move slide back about 1 cm and let slide go forward. Gun is now re-cocked. Pull trigger: gun fires, spent case ejected, round in chamber, cocked. Pull trigger again: gun fires, spent case ejected, round in chamber, cocked. Is the first trigger pull the same as the second?

3. P99 QA: gun is loaded, round in chamber, cocked. Depress de-cocking device. Gun is now not cocked: can gun now be fired by pulling trigger all the way through in the manner the Walther P-38 DA?

4. P99 AS: gun is loaded, round in chamber, cocked. Pull trigger: gun fires, spent case ejected, round in chamber, cocked. Pull trigger again: gun fires, spent case ejected, round in chamber, cocked.
Is the first trigger pull greater or the same as the second?

5. P99 AS: gun is loaded, round in chamber, cocked. Depress de-cocking device. Gun is now not cocked (I assume gun can not be re-cocked by QA as described in 2. above). Pull trigger through: gun re-cocks and then fires, spent case ejected, round in chamber, cocked. Pull trigger again: gun fires, spent case ejected, round in chamber, cocked. Is the first trigger pull greater or the same as the second?

6. P99 DAO: gun is loaded, round in chamber, not cocked. There is no de-cocking button. Gun now fired by pulling trigger all the way through which cocks gun and then fires (in the manner of the Walther P-38 when it has a round in the chamber and the outside hammer is not cocked). Are all subsequent rounds fired as the first? Is every fired round a DA?

Sincerely, Pat


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

patcrotty said:


> Firing the Walther P99: trigger action questions, please respond.
> 
> 1. P99 QA: gun is loaded, round in chamber, cocked. Pull trigger: gun fires, spent case ejected, round in chamber, cocked. Pull trigger again: gun fires, spent case ejected, round in chamber, cocked.
> Is the first trigger pull the same as the second?
> ...


IMO:

Just get an AS model..... If a double negative could be positive I would say "it don't get no better"!!!

Best Wishes,

J. Pomeroy


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

Where is SW when you need him?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

patcrotty said:


> Firing the Walther P99: trigger action questions, please respond.
> 
> 1. P99 QA: gun is loaded, round in chamber, cocked. Pull trigger: gun fires, spent case ejected, round in chamber, cocked. Pull trigger again: gun fires, spent case ejected, round in chamber, cocked.
> Is the first trigger pull the same as the second?
> ...


Man - I have been answering all sorts of P99 questions on many boards, so I will be succinct...

1 & 2 - QA - Yes, every shot is the same - It is just like a Glock trigger. Identical on EVERY shot. The decocker is only used to disassemble the gun w/o pulling the trigger - like U must do on a Glock.

3 - No, once U decock the QA model - the gun cannot fire unless U pull the slide back a bit to recock it.

4 - U did not press the decocker in this example on the A/S - The gun is loaded and NOT decocked. The first shot is full length like the DA, but it has the weight of the SA pull.

5 - Yes, if deocked, the 1st shot has a heavy pull. All other shots are short and light in SA mode.

6 - DAO - ALL shots are a long, heavy pull - just like any DAO gun with an external hammer would be...


----------



## jmoln (Oct 10, 2006)

5. P99 AS: gun is loaded, round in chamber, cocked. Depress de-cocking device. Gun is now not cocked (I assume gun can not be re-cocked by QA as described in 2. above). 

Wrong assumption - with the AS trigger if you have a loaded chamber and de-cock you can recock by pulling the slide back just a short bit.


----------



## LegionnaireZ (Oct 22, 2006)

jmoln said:


> 5. P99 AS: gun is loaded, round in chamber, cocked. Depress de-cocking device. Gun is now not cocked (I assume gun can not be re-cocked by QA as described in 2. above).
> 
> Wrong assumption - with the AS trigger if you have a loaded chamber and de-cock you can recock by pulling the slide back just a short bit.


With the AS trigger you do not need to rack the slide the 3/8 of an inch to recock the striker. it will fire by simply pulling the trigger... this will be in DA mode though... however, all shots afterwards will be in SA unless you choose to press the decocker again...


----------

